
Startups are built with both Undone and Unsung Engineering - hendler
http://supercalafragilisticexpialadocio.us/startups-are-built-with-both-undone-and-unsun
======
davided
* _automate backing it up_

* _fix display issues - if they think data is lost, then it is_

there are some good insights here obviously gained through experience. have
you written about some of the stories behind these insights?

Could use a little more explanation on how to make coding faster though, as
that's more about process than following a set list of rules.

